# mettersi nei panni di qualcuno



## azulines

hola buenos dias a todos  

como se dice:

- mettiti nei *miei* panni 

- al tuo posto io non ci andrei

- tu che faresti al mio posto?

muchas gracias !


----------



## Choni

Hola:

Yo diría:

- mettiti nei mie panni 

Ponte en mi lugar

- al tuo posto io non ci andrei

Yo, en tu lugar, no iría
En tu lugar, yo no iría
Si yo fuera tú, no iría

- tu che faresti al mio posto?

¿Tú qué harías en mi lugar?
¿Qué harías tú en mi lugar?

Saludos
Choni


----------



## irene.acler

En cuanto a la segunda frase, también se podría decir: _yo que tú, no iría_, verdad?


----------



## azulines

grazie! 

me acuerdo que habia una forma particular para:
- mettiti nei *miei* panni  (ho corretto miei )

algo que tiene que ver con los zapatos.... puede ser?


----------



## Choni

Potrebbe anche essere: "ponte en mi pellejo", ma adesso non ricordo nessuna con "zapatos". De todas formas, depende del contexto, porque "ponte en mi pellejo" es más coloquial.


----------



## reys

azulines said:


> grazie!
> 
> me acuerdo que habia una forma particular para:
> - mettiti nei *miei* panni  (ho corretto miei )
> 
> algo que tiene que ver con los zapatos.... puede ser?



Hola Azulines! Efectivamente, existe la frase para lo que se conoce como _empatía_:

"_Ponerse en los zapatos del otro_"... ejemplos: "A_ ver, ponte en mis zapatos... ¿qué harías si fueras yo?"_ o _"La verdad, no quisiera estar en sus zapatos".

_Saludos!


----------



## azulines

reys said:


> Hola Azulines! Efectivamente, existe la frase para lo que se conoce como _empatía_:
> 
> "_Ponerse en los zapatos del otro_"... ejemplos: "A_ ver, ponte en mis zapatos... ¿qué harías si fueras yo?"_ o _"La verdad, no quisiera estar en sus zapatos".
> 
> _Saludos!



oh  eso!!!
me acuerdo me lo habia dicho una amiga de colombia


----------



## Cristina.

Ponerse en los zapatos de alguien no lo he oído en mi vida, no lo contempla ni el DRAE, ni siquiera viene en el Tam.
Parece ser un americanismo calcado del inglés.

Yo que tú-> se fossi in te
Ponerse en el pellejo de alguien-> mettersi nei panni di qc.
Yo en tu lugar--> io al posto tuo


----------



## azulines

Cristina. said:


> Ponerse en los zapatos de alguien no lo he oído en mi vida, no lo contempla ni el DRAE, ni siquiera viene en el Tam.
> Parece ser una americanismo calcado del inglés.
> 
> Yo que tú-> se fossi in te
> Ponerse en el pellejo de alguien-> mettersi nei panni di qc.
> Yo en tu lugar--> io al posto tuo



querida cristina porque "non dai un'occhiata" aqui?


----------



## Cristina.

Si ya sé que viene en Google, solo digo que en España no lo he oído nunca, se sobrentiende lo que quiere decir, pero yo juraría que en España no se utiliza.
A ver si otr@s españoles lo confirman o desmienten.
Ciao!


----------



## azulines

tenes rason
lo unico que puedo decirte es que en America latina hay muchas formas que no se usan en espana


----------



## reys

azulines said:


> Tienes razón
> lo único que puedo decirte es que en América Latina hay muchas formas que no se usan en España



Espero que no te molesten las correcciones, Azulines. Saludos!


----------



## Cristina.

Como ya he dicho antes, a mí me parece un americanismo calcado del inglés. (México, Venezuela, Panamá, Cuba.......)
Ciao!


----------



## reys

Cristina. said:


> Como ya he dicho antes, a mí me parece una americanismo calcado del inglés. (México, Venezuela, Panamá, Cuba.......)
> Ciao!



Probablemente, Cristina. Habrá que buscar su orígen, sin embargo te confirmo que esta frase se utiliza muchísimo por aquí.

Saludos!


----------



## azulines

reys said:


> Espero que no te molesten las correcciones, Azulines. Saludos!


oh no claro que no me molesta mas bien te lo agradesco mucho
sabes yo nunca estudie' espanol 
lo estoy aprendiendo practicando nada mas


----------



## maesecamara

azulines said:


> grazie!
> 
> me acuerdo que habia una forma particular para:
> - mettiti nei *miei* panni (ho corretto miei )
> 
> algo que tiene que ver con los zapatos.... puede ser?


 
Eso es un anglicismo: *to be in somebody's shoes* (lit. estar en  los zapatos de otro). Pero en español eso está mal dicho,  la traduccion es *ponerse en el lugar del otro.* 

What would you do if *you were in my shoes?* 
Que harías tú si *estuvieses en mi lugar*


----------



## azulines

el hecho es que se usa, quizaz fuera de Espana


----------



## Dankgerit

> El hecho es que se usa, quizas fuera de España


 Así es, y a decir verdad yo lo uso mucho. =)


----------



## Choni

Yo confirmo que en España tampoco se dice lo de los zapatos. No es que se use poco, es que no se usa nada de nada.


----------



## azulines

se puede decir tambien
*meterse en la piel de  ?

desde luego fuera de espana
*


----------



## Cristina.

*En España* se dice ponerse en el pellejo de alguien o estar en el pellejo de alguien. (ponerse en la piel de alguien no me suena *(en España)*, o por lo menos se usa más :'Ponte en su pellejo/Ponte en su lugar', 'ponte en su piel' es mucho menos frecuente *(en España)*)
Sí se dice salvar el pellejo/la piel (más frecuente el primero) o dejarse el pellejo/la piel *(en España)*.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, yo diría que mejor no atasquemos el hilo con eso de si es correcto o menos, ya vimos que en España no está considerado correcto, pero en América sí, nomás.
Los italoparlantes que nos leen ya verán que lo van a poder usar en América, así que no es incorrecto.
Sin embargo, estoy seguro de que no lo usarán en España, al darse cuenta de que no se dice, y así todos conformes 
En Argentina sí que se puede decir, de todas formas, y lo que sea un anglicismo no le quita ni le añade mucho, ya que el español está cargado de anglicismos.
Chau


----------

